

Life in the grey area: Private WOW server under repeat DDOS attack. - alakin
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Arena-Tournamentcom/145440605498360
Arena tournament staff: "As most of you might have noticed, we are currently under a huge Ddos attack and are doing our best to resolve the issue. The attacker is the same guy who threatened us a while ago (Trentddos) but the attacks have increased by size. We are not able to tell yet for how long we will stay offline but we're doing everything in our power to get the server running.
We're thankful for everyones support and patience."<p>What sort of measures could you take to prevent this sort of thing?
======
alakin
From the page:

"As most of you might have noticed, we are currently under a huge Ddos attack
and are doing our best to resolve the issue. The attacker is the same guy who
threatened us a while ago (Trentddos) but the attacks have increased by size.
We are not able to tell yet for how long we will stay offline but we're doing
everything in our power to get the server running. We're thankful for
everyones support and patience."

What can you do to avoid this sort of thing?

